# Donde encuentro el ci 555



## PixiDixi (Ago 14, 2014)

Amigos conocen algun equipo que tenga este transistor, para ver si puedo conseguirlo, aca en cuba no lo venden, la unica opcion que me queda es buscar equipos que lo tengan.
Salu2


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2014)

algunos flasheadores de autos y motos lo tienen, solo tienes que ver que sea digital.

a flasheador me refiero a esos que sirven para las intermitentes  y direccionales.

paradogicamente es el integrado mas popular y el que menos he visto en aplicaciones reales XD.

 no es un transistor o aclara eso..


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> paradogicamente es el integrado mas popular y el que menos he visto en aplicaciones reales XD.




De hecho yo no recuerdo haberlo visto en nada "serio", solo lo he visto en aplicaciones de aficionados.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2014)

Ya recorde donde especificamente lo vi,para achicar el universo de la busqueda, lo vi en un flasheador de una moto italika diabolo 150, no se si en cuba comercialicen esas motos.


----------



## PixiDixi (Ago 14, 2014)

Gracias amigos, voy a ver si puedo dar con algo de eso, 

Ps: jajaja es verdad que no es un transistor sorry, es que aca le decimos asi, porque como son muchos transistores integrados, salu2 gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 14, 2014)

Buscalo en un chasis de Television  PHILIPS L9, ahi viene uno del tipo SMD. este chasis usa 2 ICs uno el micro (SAA554x)  y el otro el jungla (TDA8841), chaooooooooooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Mirá , si es para experimentar hay muchachos que los han construido , solo llevan transistores y resistencias comunes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/hacer-integrado-555-a-13716/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/construir-555-a-9532/


----------

